
What are the important lessons you learnt in life? - hammadnasir
https://www.quora.com/What-are-the-important-lessons-you-learnt-in-life/answer/Hammad-Nasir-3?ch=3&share=aee453d5&srid=dclw
======
remir
First one is: don't believe your thoughts. Observe them with detachment, even
if the thought starts with "I". Especially if the thought starts with "I".

Thoughts don't define you! Don't let them capture your attention. After all,
do you really need to think to wash the dishes or to drive your car?

Use your mind when it's needed and then let it rest when it's not.

Second one is: learn to discern influences, beneficial or not. Only then can
you let yourself be influenced consciously. This will protect you from any
kind of manipulation.

------
iagovar
I been thinking for a while and I'm not sure I've learn anything remarkable.

As I've grown poor and in an awful family , maybe that money is important, and
a normal family makes life much easier.

Also that a mix of skepticism, knowledge and intuition has been useful to
avoid bad advice. I have to thank the Internet for this. It probably saved me
from being homeless, a drug addict or in jail.

Internet in the early 00s was quite a different place. It was for nerds, but
also was full of sane people that helped me just through imitation.

I still feel I need better income to feel confortable, and better connections,
but maybe I'm too lazy or risk averse.

IDK I'm +30 and I don't really feel I've got any lessons from life that I
could say it's settled knowledge.

